# hi



## adam (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi everyone, just wanted to come in and introduce myself. I am Adam and am coming from Spring Lodge #1174 in Spring, Texas. I am a Master Mason and plan on someday joining some of the apendant bodies, starting with SR


----------



## JTM (Feb 12, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome to MoT Brother Adam!

It has been a while since I have seen you online... how have you been??


----------



## adam (Feb 12, 2010)

Doing pretty good. I must tell you, the reason I haven't been around on the Masonic forums is that I really got burned out with all of the changing from forum to forum. I really enjoyed FMP and being staff, being able to contribute to a site that was as good as it was.......at the time. I have decided to give it another go with this forum, which looks like it is very comparable to what that other forum use to be, from what I have seen so far.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome back Bro. Adam!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 12, 2010)

adam said:


> Doing pretty good. I must tell you, the reason I haven't been around on the Masonic forums is that I really got burned out with all of the changing from forum to forum. I really enjoyed FMP and being staff, being able to contribute to a site that was as good as it was.......at the time. I have decided to give it another go with this forum, which looks like it is very comparable to what that other forum use to be, from what I have seen so far.



I can understand that totally! That is part of the reason that I hardly visit FMP anymore, and it seems that I am not the only one who doesn't visit... You can catch me in one of two places almost every day, here and FU.

No matter what your reason, it is good to see you back online amongst friends again!


----------



## Raven (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome, Bro. Adam


----------



## JTM (Feb 15, 2010)

Fmp?


----------



## adam (Feb 15, 2010)

FMP or freemasonpride is the website where many of us first met. It had some issues and a couple offshoot Masonic forums were formed.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 15, 2010)

Freemasonpride (version 1) >> Universal Freemason >> Freemasonpride (version 2)

Three of us after several failed attempts to enjoy either of the above sites created our own... Fraternal Union (a similar feel but different respect).


----------



## JTM (Feb 16, 2010)

what was wrong with it?


----------



## adam (Feb 16, 2010)

FMP was great until the creator got a job where he was not able to be around and it just kind of fell apart. If I am remembering correctly, UF was created by someone who was not a Master Mason and I just really didnt agree with how it was ran. There was much contention that arose there and I just could not in good faith stick around. The only problem with fraternal union is that the membership was lacking and there were not many new posts. I think it just needs more time to build a larger membership.

Hah, I just logged on and it says 472 new posts since my last login :47:


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 16, 2010)

Adam,
Are you a developer?   Just noticing you QR code avatar.


----------



## adam (Feb 16, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> Adam,
> Are you a developer?   Just noticing you QR code avatar.



Nope, just got a Motorola Droid with barcode scanner, so it is like the "new cool thing" for me :34:


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 16, 2010)

I did not know they came with that.  May have to change my mind back to getting one.


----------



## adam (Feb 16, 2010)

didnt come with it, but there are thousands of free apps. One of the main sections when you go to the Market Place (Apps Store) is TOP FREE APPS

I freakin love my droid


----------

